# HVAC Ceiling vent falling off, how to fix?



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,...

I'd probably go with longer screws,+ some sorta Wood backer.....


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Vents are typically secured into a sheet metal flange that sits above the sheet rock. You just need to use a 3" sheet metal screw to attach it. If there is nothing but empty space above the edges of the vent, you will need to fill with drywall or plaster first, since "sky screws" do not exist.


----------



## guile (Jan 19, 2009)

*Great ideas*

Thanks for the ideas guys. I'll work on those sky screws some other day. :laughing:


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Fastening to the drywall isn't going to hold anything for long. If your vents are in the ceiling, I assume you have attic access. Put a block of wood on either side of the "boot" to fasten the grill to if there isn't a metal flange as mentioned above.


----------

